# Antipasto Squares



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

This recipe is really delicious and so I wanted to share it with everybody.  Some chefs may turn their noses up at it, but everybody that I have forced to eat it loved it.      I do not use the pepperoni, and instead add a little more ham and salami to take its place.  Seems to be a little greasy when  you use pepperoni.  Is also much, much better if you do not use the jars of roasted peppers and roast your own instead.  I always use black forest ham....ummmmmm

Antipasto Squares
[size=+0]Prep Time: approx.  15 Minutes. [/size]
[size=+0]Cook Time: approx. 45 Minutes. [/size]
[size=+0]Ready in:  approx. 1 Hour . Makes 10 servings. [/size]
 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sanserif][size=+0][size=+0]2 (10 ounce) cans 
   refrigerated crescent dinner rolls
1/4 pound thinly sliced 
   boiled ham
1/4 pound thinly sliced 
   provolone cheese
1/4 pound thinly sliced Swiss cheese
1/4 pound thinly sliced Genoa salami
[/size][font=Arial, Helvetica, sanserif][size=+0]1/4 pound thinly sliced 
   pepperoni sausage
1 (12 ounce) jar roasted red 
   peppers, drained, cut into thin strips
3 eggs
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
[/size][/font]
*Directions*
*1* Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 C).
*2* Unroll one package of crescent roll dough, and cover 
   the bottom of a 9x13 inch pan. Layer the ham, provolone 
   cheese, Swiss cheese, salami, pepperoni, and red peppers, on 
   top of the dough.
*3* In a bowl, beat the eggs lightly, and stir in the 
   parmesan cheese and black pepper. Pour 3/4 of this mixture over 
   the peppers. Unroll the second package of dough, and place 
   over the top of the peppers. Brush with the remaining egg 
   mixture. Cover with aluminum foil.
*4* Bake for 25 minutes in the preheated oven. Remove foil, 
   and bake another 10 to 20 minutes, or until dough is 
   fluffy and golden brown. Cut into squares. Serve warm, or at 
   room temperature.


[/size][/font]


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Icy, those sound yummy!

PS - I love your avatar, and your sig as well!


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

yum! those sound yummy!


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

They are yummy. The hardest thing about them is getting enough liquid out of the peppers. Have used almost half a roll of paper towels trying to squeeze the water out of them.

Also they freeze well when vacuum packed. I have frozen them cooked AND uncooked and they turn out great either way. 

To me they are best if they sit for a few minutes and aren't super hot.  The flavor seems to come out when they are still warm and are still great at room temperature.  My nephew loves them right from the frig.....ewwwwww


----------



## Constance (May 28, 2005)

Our son is coming up from Florida with his fiancee this week, and I may try these out.


----------



## designerobsessed (May 28, 2005)

*antipasto squares*

Wow, do these sound good!!  I'm definitely trying them!!


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

I have been known to even put a couple of these in the toaster oven for breakfast.


----------

